# DAJsMom - sprinkler photos



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love the sprinkler play photos! There is something about dogs and water play that always makes me smile. Dusty looks like he is having a blast with it. (That is Dusty, right?)


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree! Does he try to drink from it or fight with it? I know my big dog loves to play in the sprinkler but never thought about Mirabel. What a great activity before a bath  Just add shampoo.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

That's Dusty! She's a girl though! I think she's done this once before and I didn't see the play, only the wet dog afterwards! This time, she'd had a bath just two days ago! It didn't hurt though. I brushed her out this evening and there were no ill effects from the fun! It was so cute to watch! I'm not sure what she was trying to do. She didn't get in front of it. She does like water. Her breeder told me she would get in the way whenever she would water plants. She'd jump in a pot of mint and wait for the hose to come her way!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry - I knew Dusty was a girl. I just goofed.

She sounds like a hoot! My Martha has a similar personality. If I turn the sprinklers on and let Martha out, she will sit near a sprinkler and wait for it to come her way so she can discipline it! LOL!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so used to having males that I tend to call everything "he". I am sure I even call Mirabel he sometimes  My border collie/collie mix loves the water. He attacks the water stream though, trying to bite at it. Dusty sounds like "she"  is a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

cute pictures of Dusty!


----------

